
Gates warns that a coronavirus-like outbreak will happen 'every 20 years or so' - doener
https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-warns-coronavirus-outbreak-likely-every-20-years-2020-4
======
__s
Why not link directly to the interview?
[https://www.ft.com/content/13ddacc4-0ae4-4be1-95c5-1a32ab159...](https://www.ft.com/content/13ddacc4-0ae4-4be1-95c5-1a32ab15956a)

------
econcon
He doesn't have crystal ball, how did he came up with this?

~~~
Vastov
The title is editorialized.

The quote is “...And so now people realise, OK, there really is a meaningful
probability every 20 years or so with lots of world travel that one of these
[viruses] will come along...”

